
Ask HN: What's the simplest way to run a cron script on the cloud? - 1penny42cents
I have a proof-of-concept script that should run once a day. I would prefer to not run a server all day for a one-time job. What&#x27;s your preferred way to provision something like this on the cloud?
======
manicbits
Easy with AWS Lambda.

[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/services-
cloudw...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/services-
cloudwatchevents-expressions.html)

------
seanwilson
I haven't tried it but Firebase has scheduled cloud functions:
[https://firebase.google.com/docs/functions/schedule-
function...](https://firebase.google.com/docs/functions/schedule-functions)

Firebase is really easy to get started with so I'd recommend it for
prototyping if you're not keen on AWS or Google Cloud.

------
jshawl
GitHub actions can run on a schedule -
[https://help.github.com/en/actions/reference/events-that-
tri...](https://help.github.com/en/actions/reference/events-that-trigger-
workflows#scheduled-events-schedule)

------
quickthrower2
Azure has logic app service.

But it depends on what you already have. I have a side project with a ec2
running node so I just use cron from npm (rather than the os cron) to do the
trick and pm2 to keep that node running.

------
ecesena
Cron on app engine is free, assuming your script is light enough. You may need
a paid account if you have to connect externally, but you can set $0 as total
budget.

------
chewz
Google Cloud Functions and Cloud Scheduler..

[https://cloud.google.com/scheduler](https://cloud.google.com/scheduler)

------
tnolet
Heroku with the Heroku scheduler addon.

